
Free Online Teaching Practice with Real ESL Students - josephyaghi
https://langu.ag/free-teaching-practice
======
josephyaghi
The classroom is your stage, students are your audience, and you are the
performer. To become a great performer (Oscar-worthy), you need to practice.
Sure you can take part in a staged classroom with pretend students but it’s
never the same experience - as the real deal. A real classroom experience will
not only help build your confidence but also help you get over stage fright.

